# Timing belt 1984 5000 S Turbo



## Cintos (Sep 5, 2014)

I was told to run when I encountered my 1984 5000 S Turbo. Now that I assured myself that it runs, drives & brakes, I now want to change
the timing belt. No luck finding one anywhere. Am I crazy?


----------



## cuatrokoop (Nov 19, 2020)

KH engine code? It isn't as common as the MC (either version), but Gates still makes the belt.






1984 AUDI 5000 2.2L L5 Turbocharged Timing Belt | RockAuto


RockAuto ships auto parts and body parts from over 300 manufacturers to customers' doors worldwide, all at warehouse prices. Easy to use parts catalog.



www.rockauto.com





I have been using Rock Auto quite a bit lately to get a cheap 2004 A4tq back on the road. Has saved me about $1k in parts...


----------

